

Nearly three dozen Android apps infected with malware - ck2
http://blog.mylookout.com/2011/05/security-alert-droiddreamlight-new-malware-from-the-developers-of-droiddream/

======
jdq
Now updated to increase the total number of apps with malware to 34.

~~~
sorbus
Users affected matters, apps infected doesn't.

------
Wayne_Bienek
Time to buy an iPhone. Curated app store not so bad afterall..

